# Soft pour infos photo



## Genoll (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'une appli qui puisse mettre des commentaires ou des infos exif sur des photos mais surtout que je puisse récupérer ensuite lorsque je passe ces photos dans Aperture qui se trouve sur mon mac pro.

De appli photo gadget il n'y a que ça sur le store. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé une appli que je puisse utiliser de manière pro.

Si vous connaissez une bonne appli qui puisse faire cela, merci pour l'info.


----------

